# Layout Blinds



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

Could you guys please give me some advice on the best layout blind on the market? I need one with as much chest (belly) room as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Avery Finisher

I am 6-2 and about 285 lbs and have plenty of room to move around in the blind.


----------



## Fins_n_fur (Mar 9, 2004)

But can you get out of it quick if need be?... 

I tried one of them out and I had a hell of a time. I felt a little closterphobic(sp?).

I've got a Gooseview Destroyer... love it. plenty of room for me... 270lbs, my dog, 100lbs, and it flips open making it easy to exit. It's also got a nice plastic sled you lay in so you don't get all wet... 

Best one for the money IMHO.

:beer:


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Destroyer is best for large individuals in my humble opinion.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Fins_n_fur said:


> But can you get out of it quick if need be?...


No problem here getting up and out quickly but other's experiences may differ. I needed a big blind that could be taken down and transported fairly easily with minimal storage space so I chose the Finisher. I would like to hunt out of a Gooseview someday as I have heard good things about them too.

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to be testing the Xterminator pretty hard this weekend, and is the low profile version of the destroyer...with more bells and whistles and a lower retail. From what I've heard it doesn't limit the chest room area (my Xlander is really tight), and since I'll be running an ecaller, flag, etc. at once I'll see how well it holds up.

I'll post up on Monday with the results.


----------



## ganderlander (Oct 9, 2003)

Thanks guys, your alot of help and Ill be looking forward to your review
Chris. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah, i'll be looking to that too. Thanks.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My little "bigger" brother, who's 6' 5" has had problems hunting from regular blinds. Eliminators and Finishers are too small for him, so I hooked him up with an Avery Migrator. The thing is HUGE, 7' long and LOTS of room. He used it this past weekend and really liked it. Another guy we hunt with uses a Final Approach Legacy and likes it alright, but he's considering getting a migrator after seeing my little bros.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's what I posted on the snow goose forum.



> My camera froze up when I meant to take pics...so unfortunetly I didn't get any of the blind.
> 
> I can honestly say it was a SOLID blind. It set up easy and stuffed easy. I'm 6' and about 185 lbs and I could move around the blind easy with enough room for my ammo bag, bags of food and other misc. stuff. We had to move the blinds a lot with the switching winds, and I was able to drag it easily since it only weighed 12 lbs. The pop-up doors worked great and the heavy wind never popped them open (the eliminators did). And I layed in it all day and it was very comfortable. Taking down was just as easy and it stored flatter than every other blind.
> 
> I'm selling my 3 other blinds and going to just those.


I've got to imagine Gooseview will give the rest of the market a run for their money with this blind for how cheap it is.

Here's a pic that gandergrinder took of it:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Does the x-terminator fold up into a backpack like the X-lander?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, it's a backpack style. It folds down to 4 inches in height.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sounds like that might be the ticket Chris....You planning on sticking with it??? I hate trying to fit my FA in the back of my pickup!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like Porkchops blinds might just stay at my house when they get here!! :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm a big guy as well (300 lbs), and I really like my Fisher Beavertail layout blind. It has plenty of room, a nice padded backrest, and a waterproof floor. In addition, it is light (12.5 lbs) and folds up nice and small. I walk into lots of spots, and it turns into a nice, compact backpack with a gun sleeve.

The only negative of this blind is the fact that it has soft sides. However, I can keep the sides up if I stick a bag inside or just use my feet.

Check it out here: http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/product ... oductID=23


----------

